# Why can't i upload gif profile pics?



## Maxine (Mar 31, 2021)

Even though i technically can but errors pops that says i don't have permissions for it.


----------



## dreamtime (Mar 31, 2021)

Because we have blocked gif profile pics.

For everyone, that is.


----------



## Maxine (Mar 31, 2021)

Ok then, sorry


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 1, 2021)

​Seriously though, there's a lot of potential for annoyances with gif images. We had one user with a gif as profile pic and then decided it isn't worth it.

I have changed the error message to reflect our reasoning.


----------

